# Cant believe it !!!!! BFP BFP BFP BFP !!!!!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Well most of you will know I have been a pee stick addict and have been getting a darker  every day  

Today is official test day and I did a clearblue digital and it was so so lovely to read that word that we have been waiting for for so long " PREGNANT"

Cant quite put into words how happy I am,really looking forward to calling the clinic in a bit and telling them the good news.

Feel so proud as a mother cos now we can give Oliver a little brother or sister (or both ) that he deserves and get that all important family we have longed for.

I just want to say a massive THANKYOU   to each and every one of you for being here for me when I needed it most.I could not have done it without you 

And the thing I want most is to see all you fantastic ladies to get your much deserved BFP's very soon too.You should all be so proud of yourselves for all the pure love and determination you are putting in to make your dreams come true. It will happen!!!!!!!!

Huge         to all

Lots of love and fairydust

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kelly ~ that's just wonderful ....!!!

















Enjoy every moment ... Lots of love

Sara xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly am so pleased for u all hun
take great care massive hugs
lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

Fantastic news honey

Enjoy every moment of it

Do come by and keep us updated tho honey

Love Emxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Kelly congratulations hunni.
Have a happy and healthy pg

kay


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Massive congratulations Kelly, 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations kelly...May you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Massive, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you hun!!

So pleased for you all!!!

Make sure you pop on here and keep us updated though!!

Kate
xx


----------



## doll face (Aug 30, 2006)

hi kelly, we haven,t chatted before but i love to see posts like yours, well done good luck and enjoy your pregnancy    


helen x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy it too the max and dont forget us on this board!!!
Let us know how you get on
xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kelly - Ive said it somewhere else but I just wanted to say it on here to...

                            CONGRATULATIONS HUN  

Really chuffed for you....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya kelly

How u getting along mummy-to-be  Have u got ur scan date yet??

Take it easy hunnie
love kelly


----------

